# Tiger 10.4.4 gcc and libgcc.a



## redwards (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm trying to compile some academic freeware on a powerbook G4 running 10.4.4. I've compiled this successfully before in linux. It fails with 

/usr/bin/ld: can't open: /usr/lib/gcc/powerpc-apple-darwin8/4.0.0/libgcc.a (No such file or directory, errno = 2)

the relevant directory seems to be ...darwin8/4.0.1 on my system. I've seen some references to this/similar problems on the web related to problems with gcc and links?? 
My knowledge is too limited to really understand the problem or deduce a fix, so any help would be gratefully appreciated!

Many thanks,
Rose Edwards


----------



## boyfarrell (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Rose,

What is the software your trying to install?

Might it be possible to install it via fink or darwinports?


----------



## El Alcahuete (Feb 13, 2006)

redwards said:
			
		

> I'm trying to compile some academic freeware on a powerbook G4 running 10.4.4. I've compiled this successfully before in linux. It fails with
> 
> /usr/bin/ld: can't open: /usr/lib/gcc/powerpc-apple-darwin8/4.0.0/libgcc.a (No such file or directory, errno = 2)
> 
> ...



make sure you have the newest version of the developer tools installed (Xcode 2.2).  It enables the gcc compiler function in the terminal.  Other than that I'm not sure what the problem would be, but I know when I upgraded to 10.4.4 and was still using an older version of Xcode it wouldnt allow me to compile and gave me a similar error message.


----------



## epooch (Feb 14, 2006)

Make sure there are no "static" flags for ld in the make file.


----------

